# Thread indicator



## glenhw (Aug 5, 2022)

I just picked up a myford ml7 but it had a no thread indicator so i started building one cut the gear today my fist atemt at one ground a single point cutter and mounted in a piece of 1/2 in stock 
I think it turned out ok


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 5, 2022)

A single point cutter on what?  A shaper?  Need pictures of the setup.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 5, 2022)

Hope it works as well as it looks once installed.


----------



## glenhw (Aug 5, 2022)

I drilled and tapped a 1/4 20 hole in the end of a 1/2 in stainless rod then milled a flat spot and drilled a hole through to take the cutter 
Not sure if this is the best way but i dont have invalute cutters yet 
Not perfect but seems to turn on the lead screw nicely


----------



## glenhw (Aug 5, 2022)

My terminology might not be quite right i am new to most of this 
But i am happy with my first atempt at a gear


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 5, 2022)

Well done!   How did you dish the top of the teeth?

I'll be watching this thread.....


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 5, 2022)

Many a gear has been cut using your method. Works great. Well done, Glen.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 5, 2022)

glenhw said:


> I just picked up a myford ml7 but it had a no thread indicator so i started building one cut the gear today my fist atemt at one ground a single point cutter and mounted in a piece of 1/2 in stock
> I think it turned out ok



Beauty! Well done!


----------



## glenhw (Aug 5, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Well done!   How did you dish the top of the teeth?
> 
> I'll be watching this thread.....


I ground a radious in hss and dished it out on the lathe before i parted it off


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 5, 2022)

Do you have a set of plans or drawing showing how to time this threading indicator?


----------



## glenhw (Aug 5, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Do you have a set of plans or drawing showing how to time this threading indicator?


No i took the tooth count of a picture of one for sale on ebay and am kinda just winging it


----------



## Degen (Aug 5, 2022)

glenhw said:


> No i took the tooth count of a picture of one for sale on ebay and am kinda just winging it


Sometimes (more often than not) gets the best result.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 5, 2022)

Good job especially nice for your first attempt!


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 5, 2022)

Darn fine work!


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 6, 2022)

What is the tpi of the myford leadscrew?  My Southbend is 8tpi.  If yours is the same I can find the instructions.  The SB uses a 32 tooth gear but conceptually they would work with a 16 tooth gear.


----------



## glenhw (Aug 6, 2022)

Johnwa said:


> What is the tpi of the myford leadscrew?  My Southbend is 8tpi.  If yours is the same I can find the instructions.  The SB uses a 32 tooth gear but conceptually they would work with a 16 tooth gear.


8tpi i went with 16 just because that what the factory one is


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 6, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## glenhw (Aug 6, 2022)

glenhw said:


> 8tpi i went with 16 just because that what the factory one is


Instructions would be great


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 6, 2022)

glenhw said:


> Instructions would be great



See the instructions at the bottom of page 5.  My Utilathe has a 8TPI lead screw as well.


----------



## glenhw (Aug 7, 2022)

Update i started on the barrel and shaft and turned the shaft its all out of stainless steel


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 7, 2022)

Very very nice!


----------



## 140mower (Aug 7, 2022)

Wow, very nice..... And in your first 10 posts to boot, you do realize that you have set a very high bar for yourself as our expectations from you will be pretty great moving forward. 
 Be careful that you don't fall into the same trap that most of us have, where our machines only keep us to improve themselves....... You might not even realize that it's happening.


----------



## glenhw (Aug 7, 2022)

done for the day now i have to make the diale and weld on a mounting bracket i am going to laser engrave the dial and top od the cylinder for markings


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 7, 2022)

Rather than welding on a mounting bracket I would consider a mechanical mount.  That way there would be some latitude for adjustment.


----------



## glenhw (Aug 7, 2022)

Good idea


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 7, 2022)

glenhw said:


> Good idea



Besides, cast iron is easy to drill and tap. But not so easy for us mere mortals to weld. You don't even have to clean up the paint. 

You have a gorgeous thread dial so far, why risk ruining it with a weld you would rather hide.


----------



## glenhw (Aug 7, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Besides, cast iron is easy to drill and tap. But not so easy for us mere mortals to weld. You don't even have to clean up the paint.
> 
> You have a gorgeous thread dial so far, why risk ruining it with a weld you would rather hide.


I have made all the parts out of stainless except the gear so far there is hole taped on the lathe for it already hope it all turns out


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 7, 2022)

glenhw said:


> I have made all the parts out of stainless except the gear so far there is hole taped on the lathe for it already hope it all turns out



Is the carriage/apron drilled and tapped for mounting a threading indicator already?


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 7, 2022)

glenhw said:


> done for the day now i have to make the diale and weld on a mounting bracket i am going to laser engrave the dial and top od the cylinder for markings



Are sure you have not done a crap load of machining already? That doesn't look like beginner work to me at all. 

If you really are a beginner, you missed your career calling and should be making aerospace parts at this point in your life.


----------



## glenhw (Aug 7, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Are sure you have not done a crap load of machining already? That doesn't look like beginner work to me at all.
> 
> If you really are a beginner, you missed your career calling and should be making aerospace parts at this point in your life.


No first parts on the lathe just bought a king canada colum mill and then this lathe i have found a super 7  myford lathe that i will rebuild this winter


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 7, 2022)

glenhw said:


> No first parts on the lathe just bought a king canada colum mill and then this lathe i have found a super 7  myford lathe that i will rebuild this winter


Well you are doing really well.  I second the idea of making some sort of clamp on bracket.  Allows for mistakes that are easier to hide.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 7, 2022)

glenhw said:


> No first parts on the lathe just bought a king canada colum mill and then this lathe i have found a super 7  myford lathe that i will rebuild this winter



Yup, you missed your calling then. By now you should be making aerospace parts for $50k a pop.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 7, 2022)

A quick search of images for "threading dial" gives a pretty good assortment of methods/ideas for attaching the body to the lathe. I'm sure you'll find an idea that will match the elegance of the body.
Well done.


----------

